# First puppy cut



## Jaydenjo (Nov 4, 2014)

Boris had his first trip to the groomers yesterday and is looking all grown up.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He looks beautiful! Looks like Santa came early too!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looks great, lovely soft fluffy coat.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Boris looks very handsome and happy with his look.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Boris has beautiful eyes


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

He's lovely!


----------

